# Part Time Expat !



## Mark_H (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello people - just a quick hello and to say "nice to be here" !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark_H said:


> Hello people - just a quick hello and to say "nice to be here" !


Hello, why are you a part time expat???

Jo xxx


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 18, 2011)

I live in LoCrispen 6 months of the year...the rest of the time back in Blighty !


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm liking the GreenBananaguide !....looks great !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark_H said:


> I'm liking the GreenBananaguide !....looks great !


It is, works really well. Advertising and discounting paying for each other!!! I did some subsidiary work for them when I was living in Spain!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 18, 2011)

You not in Spain now Jo ? (and there was i feeling guilty for been a part time pat !)...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark_H said:


> You not in Spain now Jo ? (and there was i feeling guilty for been a part time pat !)...



No, sadly I'm temporarily in the UK. But we're in the process of buying somewhere in Spain. The longer I'm in the UK, the more I miss Spain. Whats the cause of your "part timeness"???

Jo xxx


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 18, 2011)

I have businesses over here and can only tear myself away every few weeks...the master plan is to have some kind of business over there soon...I'm working on it !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark_H said:


> I have businesses over here and can only tear myself away every few weeks...the master plan is to have some kind of business over there soon...I'm working on it !


That was my husbands plan. He was going to open a business in Spain, using the UK one as a "Parent" company, but the recession put that idea on hold....... indefinitely!! So he commuted while the children and I lived there

Jo xxx


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey, at least you got the sun !..
I have a few family members living in the same area, so it should be relatively easy to find staff (you'd think so huh ?)


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 18, 2011)

Do i have to post lots of messages to edit my profile ?... It's saying I'm a part time pat with no privileges ! (not to be confused with post man pat)...


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Mark_H said:


> I have businesses over here and can only tear myself away every few weeks...the master plan is to have some kind of business over there soon...I'm working on it !


Hi welcome


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mark_H said:


> Hey, at least you got the sun !..
> I have a few family members living in the same area, so it should be relatively easy to find staff (you'd think so huh ?)


Hi Mark,
Hope you are enjoying the forum and having a good read. There are quite a few existing threads to do with where to live and airports, so if you do a search smth should come up.
There are currently *4.8 million* unemployed people, so if you're offering a job you're likely to get hundreds of applicants!!


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Mark_H said:


> Do i have to post lots of messages to edit my profile ?... It's saying I'm a part time pat with no privileges ! (not to be confused with post man pat)...


Hi Mark 
What do you do work wise as were be looking for work when we arrive in november. On my web page you can access both our c.v . 
Tina x


----------

